# 221214 - Internal Auditor - Help/Experience appreciated



## AbsoluteVirtue (Jul 20, 2017)

Hello Everyone,

I got a question regarding the recognition of certain points in one of the points test based pathways for PR (eg 189 / 190). My occupation is 221214 - Internal Auditor. 

I am currently 29 years - 30 Points

I am planning to do the PTE-A for - 20 Points

My skills got assessed already. I got a Masters Degree in Business Administration and 4.9 years of experience. Actually my work experience is almost 6 years, but they cut off one year after the date of receiving a highly relevant qualification for this occupation. 

So for my Masters Degree - 15 Points

which totals in 30 + 20 + 15 = 65 at the moment. 

Now I got the following question regarding the assessed work experience:

When I lodge an EOI in like 2 months and attach a current payslip, is there a chance they might consider the 5 years? Because in october the 4.9 will become 5.0, since I got a permanent job for my profession. This would increase my points for the work experience from 5 to 10, which would boost my total score to 75. 

75 is the current cut off mark, so would you recommend the 190 Pathway (NSW) for a chance of 80? How likely do you think it is to get an Invitation with 75 points? 

Thank you for reading... and I appreciate any experience/recommendation!

Kind Regards


----------



## mutapha (May 21, 2017)

I think that you'll have a very position for receiving the invitation when you have superior English and five years skilled experience which will be happened soon.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

AbsoluteVirtue said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I got a question regarding the recognition of certain points in one of the points test based pathways for PR (eg 189 / 190). My occupation is 221214 - Internal Auditor.
> 
> ...


If you are continuing in the same job, role and company and location, just leave the to date blank when entering the current job experience in the EOI
No need to wait for 2 months to lodge the EOI 
The computer will automatically calculate the months and give you the extra 5 points as and when you become eligible 
Please don't forget to enter the 1 year deducted for skills assessment also in the EOI
Just mark it as not relevant 

Auditor category is highly competitive 
Let's see the cutoff and quotas for the 1st Round and then revisit this question 

Cheers


----------



## AbsoluteVirtue (Jul 20, 2017)

Thank you for all your answers! They were really helpful. 

So in case, I will not be able to attain 79+ in all sections in my first PTE-A Attempt, do you recommend to lodge an EOI anyways? Can I update the EOI later on, if I get 79+ in another attempt afterwards? 

Thank you in advance everyone! 

:llama:


----------



## seanzyc (Jul 3, 2017)

Just put in the start time of your job and leave the end time blank.
If it reached 5 years, the EOI system will automatically update your case.


Yes you can always update your EOI before getting invited. The date of effect may change though. (But date of effect is not an issue if you are updating to claim more points.)


----------



## commie_rick (Dec 15, 2012)

Internal auditor reporting in.

I have the same number of experience for the assessment done last year. 
It won't be an issue if you have evidence to demonstrate that you are still at the same company 
Good luck in receiving an invitation from Nsw


----------



## commie_rick (Dec 15, 2012)

AbsoluteVirtue said:


> Thank you for all your answers! They were really helpful.
> 
> So in case, I will not be able to attain 79+ in all sections in my first PTE-A Attempt, do you recommend to lodge an EOI anyways? Can I update the EOI later on, if I get 79+ in another attempt afterwards?
> 
> ...



It depends how quickly you want to receive an invitation from 190.


----------



## yiso91 (Jul 13, 2017)

AbsoluteVirtue said:


> Thank you for all your answers! They were really helpful.
> 
> So in case, I will not be able to attain 79+ in all sections in my first PTE-A Attempt, do you recommend to lodge an EOI anyways? Can I update the EOI later on, if I get 79+ in another attempt afterwards?
> 
> ...


Well coming from someone who have been on the pool since November of last year .. your chances of being invited are as slim as humans landing on Pluto  .. it's not impossible but yet it's not feasible.

Try to gain as many points above 70 as you can.

Goodluck! :fingerscrossed:


----------



## AbsoluteVirtue (Jul 20, 2017)

I just received my official PTE-A exam results... 

L90 
R87
S90
W90

This will boost my score to 70 now and from October I will have 75 points then due to increased experience (5 full years)

I will lodge my EOI today, any thoughts about how it will turn out? 

Kind Regards


----------



## Shine Nair (Sep 30, 2016)

*Internal Audit*

Hi All,

I have done my graduation in Mechanical Engineering and Post Graduation in Finance.

Have about 8+ years of experience in Internal Audit . Am i eligible to apply in 221214 Code. 

I spoke to a consultant and he told me that as my Graduation in in different domain i will not be eligible as VITASSE will reject it.

Thanks


----------



## commie_rick (Dec 15, 2012)

Shine Nair said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have done my graduation in Mechanical Engineering and Post Graduation in Finance.
> 
> ...


The only way to find out is submit assessment by vetassess


----------



## sam2206 (Mar 7, 2017)

I am having a little issue with my assessment with Vetassess and I dont want to pay the fee and realize that they are going to strike it down.

The issue is - I have been unable to get a statement of service from any of my last 5 organizations. 3 of them have issued the standard boiler plate letter of how long I worked there, in what position and what department/team. Other 2 haven't even bothered with that.

Now my question is, between the payslips, offer letter, these relieving letter, and the CV i prepared, is it enough to get a positive assessment from Vetassess or do I need something else to make it go in my favour.

The assessment fee is fairly high and I dont want to request an assessment without having gotten all my ducks in a row..

Appreciate any guidance on this.. thanks..


----------

